
Fuze Card: Your Whole Wallet in One Card - gkya
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/fuze-card-your-whole-wallet-in-one-card-money-technology#/
======
arnon
This again?

------
bebop22
This is another scam from the people who brought you Plastc. Beware.

~~~
mvid
Is it the same group? How can you tell?

